# Dry dog food for raw-eating dog on holiday?



## tobiano1984 (17 December 2014)

My lurcher has been on the raw diet for a couple of months now and thriving. But we're going away over Xmas for a couple of weeks with her and it's not really practical to take her raw food with us or buy it there, no where to store it and I don't think our hosts would appreciate it in their fridge/freezer. 

So - just wondering if there are any dry dog foods out there that are complementary to the raw diet that we could put her on temporarily? She generally eats anything and doesn't seem affected by changes in diet. Previously to the raw diet she was on Chudleys working crunch which was the best we could find to suit her - I think higher protein than normal...

I did see some small packets of freeze dried raw dog food in Waitrose, about £5 for a pack the size of a small cereal box...! She'd need about one a day haha


----------



## _GG_ (17 December 2014)

www.naturaldogfoodcompany.com

You can get small bags for short term use. Just check out the website and ingredients and I think you'll see why I recommend it so highly!


----------



## Scarlett (17 December 2014)

What about this stuff? http://purepetfood.co.uk/

It's dehydrated raw food, you just add warm water.


----------



## dollyanna (17 December 2014)

ziwipeak or K9 Natural is good, one is dehydrated, one is freeze dried but you need a lot less than you would imagine. It isn't cheap, but is very good, although if you have a large dog it could still be prohibitive cost wise. K9 natural needs rehydrating with warm water , the other doesn't (and it also makes good training treats for a rawfed dog!).

I also use applaws tins and tins of fish when away camping - obviously cooked but good food. It depends how strict you want to be, applaws dry has no rice but still has things like beet pulp, but I would use it in an emergency. But I don't feed rice at all, it may not bother you which makes it much easier to buy food!!


----------



## Toffee44 (20 December 2014)

Fishmongers from pets at
Home is pretty good food. 


I would use chudleys or have used wainwright wet trays in the past if going in kennels.  One of mine is sensitive to something no idea what (even reacted to Acana eventually) so he's raw or chudleys classic.


----------



## Teaselmeg (20 December 2014)

I feed Forthglade or Nature Diet packs of wet food when I go away, mine do fine on it.


----------



## Equi (20 December 2014)

I would do as scarlett suggests and get dehydrated meat. Large pet stores usually do some form of it. Alternatively will you not be near a butcher where you are going?


----------

